# LittleRed X3-D Crisping Tags



## Visualsquare (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello,
So we just recently got our LittleRed X3-D Infared Curing System installed and i seem to be having trouble finding that sweet spot of curing my shirts without crisping up the tags sometimes coming out so brittle they just flake off, My pretreat is coming out perfect and so is the curing of ink but still every 10 - 20 shirts or so i will get this problem of a overly cripsy tag.
Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thank you.


----------



## thetestrider (11 mo ago)

Some tags just can't take the heat. I usually just fold the shirt over so the tags aren't exposed. Otherwise, lower your temps and slow the belt. Maybe your elements can be adjusted higher? Adjusting time and temp should be something you should familiarize yourself with as different garnets will require a different setup.


----------

